# Car detailing business



## robfitz87 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum so hopefully people may go easy on me!
I have been cleaning cars for years (family/ friends) and have recently started to think about becoming a qualified detailer to earn a living as I enjoy it for a hobby and think I should do more of what I enjoy and try and get paid for it. 
I live in the south west of the UK and wonder if anybody has any advice for starting up? 
Any comments would be much appreciated


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry i dont have any info for you and also welcome to the site. Im sure there's a section that is bussiness related. Also there a thread's for people who have just joined of thread's that are a must read. There's a business one in there :thumb:


----------



## robfitz87 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Elliot c, will try to find the business section!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Try this fella :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=9987&highlight=Business


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

robfitz87 said:


> Thanks Elliot c, will try to find the business section!


Any time fella


----------



## robfitz87 (Jan 16, 2013)

Cheers systemclenz


----------

